# Summit County Colorado Trip



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys, I am going to Breckenridge early January with a couple guys and we are staying in Breckenridge. The guys I am going with are all fairly experienced and I think right now they are just planning on riding Breckenridge and Keystone. With the tickets we have the option to also go to A Basin, Vail, and Beaver Creek so I'm just wondering if you guys think it's worth venturing out to the other resorts. Maybe also what each mountain is like or if you know the travel times from Breck to these places. Is there a bus by chance that goes to these resorts from Breck?


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah the bus does run up to A-Basin. What I like to do is take the bus up to A-basin in the morning, ride till close then hit Key for some night runs(bus runs right through there on the way back down)


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> Yeah the bus does run up to A-Basin. What I like to do is take the bus up to A-basin in the morning, ride till close then hit Key for some night runs(bus runs right through there on the way back down)


I heard A-Basin is very wide open?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

ill be at breck too from Jan15-20...you?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

1 hour to Vail from Breck depending on snow/road/idiot drivers, another 10 minutes to Beaver Creek. Yes it's worth going to Beaver Creek. If you're staying in Breck you want to catch the Swan Mountain Flyer to Keystone/ A Basin. Basin is fun and yes it is wide open catch it on a good day you'll be stoked, catch it on a bad day you will hate life.


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> ill be at breck too from Jan15-20...you?


Jan 2-8 for me

Okay if I am looking for pow where is the best place to go? Is it worth going to keystone during the day?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Harolddd said:


> Jan 2-8 for me
> 
> Okay if I am looking for pow where is the best place to go? Is it worth going to keystone during the day?


Wherever gets the most snow overnight...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Basin is fun and yes it is wide open catch it on a good day you'll be stoked, catch it on a bad day you will hate life.


I can second this statement. Been to Basin once and know if its allure, but my time there blew!



killclimbz said:


> Wherever gets the most snow overnight...


One would think this is pretty obvious. Imma say if it hadn't snowed in a while, then Beav is the best shot for sheltered snow (not open like breck and abay) and fewer crowds to track it out. Kill/BA care to support or shoot-down my far away assumption?



Harolddd said:


> Jan 2-8 for me
> 
> Okay if I am looking for pow where is the best place to go? Is it worth going to keystone during the day?


With all of your other options....I wouldn't hit Key for more than a day. (if at all.)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hell no go to the Beave one less person on the mountain at Breck might mean a 1 minute quicker lift line for me!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Beave can be pretty good for finding some untracked if you know how to ferret it out. The only caveat I'll give is that it's at a lower elevation than the Summit county spots, therefore warmer. If temps have stayed cold, in January it should, it'll be a good choice. If for some reason it's been getting well above freezing in Summit for a few days, it's probably going to be less than ideal conditions at the Beaver. 

Winterpark (Mary Jane), Loveland, Beaver Creek, and Vail are probably the best spots for finding some untracked if it hasn't snowed in awhile. More than a week out and it's going to be pretty tough to find good snow anywhere except the backcountry.


----------

